# New 21rs Is Home



## gaoutback (Feb 11, 2007)

This is just a quick note to say thanks to everyone who participates in outbackers.com. We just purchased a new 21RS this weekend and prior to purchasing the camper used the site to help us with our research. It has been great to read not only the comments about different campers and upgrade modifications, but also to hear about the various dealer experiences.

We have been camping for years, but this is a big upgrade for us as we are going from a pop-up to the 21RS. I was really impressed with the fit and finish of the camper and how many options they are able to fit in a small space.

We purchased the 21RS from Holman RV in Cincinnati and dealt with Eddie Holmberg. We live 500 miles away from the dealer and did everything over the phone and there were absolutely no surprises and the dealer was easy to do business with. The best part is they were 5k less than my regional dealers best price!

Chris


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to our little slice of the net and congratulations on your new purchase!! If I interpret your name correctly, I'd bet you live in Georgia. As I was getting up today, the weather channel said that it's gonna be in the 60's today in Atlanta (much warmer than the 10's that we have here) now it's time to go out and have fun!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Welcome gaoutback to the Outback Family 
Congrats on the 21RS nice model
Glad to hear you got it for 5K less then your Regional Dealer

Don


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

gaoutback, welcome to Outbackers.com and congrads on the new 21RS. I know you will enjoy camping in the Outback.







By looking at your name, I take it you are from Georgia.







If you are, then from one Southeastern to another a second welcome.









Leon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, congrats on the new trailer!









Enjoy and welcome to the forum.









Mark


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome..A also used the site to do a lot of pre-purchase research..>>And have used it numerous times since for all types of information.

Try to join us at any of the Southeastern rallies.







We're up to 35 campers for the summer rally at Topsail in Destin.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome gaoutback to the best forum on the web!

And congrats on your purchase of a 21RS. We own one also and love it.

Ask questions, post often.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi gaoutback
















to Outbackers

And Congratulations on your new 21RS! 

Sign up for a rally and meet some fellow Outbackers!
Happy Camping and post often,
Dawn


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers (Feb 11, 2007)

We're new too and just bought a 21RS ourselves. We upgraded from a cub hybrid and can't wait for warmer weather to get out there camping. We're in upstate NY but not the part with 100 inches of snow! We're on the other side of the Adirondacks. Look forward to discussing our new campers


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats on the 21rs ... and of course welcome to the site


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, gaoutback!*








And congratulations on the new Outback!

I'm glad we could be of help, and now that you are 'official', I hope you stick around and join in. The real fun begins now!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum gaoutback and congratulations on the new 21RS, glad you got the a good deal now the fun starts. Keep the posts coming.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome! We also have a 21rs and love it. You will love this site as well, it is awesome. Lots of help and questions from great people.
Happy camping


----------

